# Selma Burns her baby alive in jersey



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mother Charged With Burning Newborn Baby To Death In Burlington County « CBS Philly

"Authorities say 22-year-old *Hyphernkemberly* Dorvilier of Pemberton Township, Burlington County doused her newborn baby with a flammable liquid then set the child on fire."

Probably because something LBJ did....

Hyphernkemberly? How is that like "Christmas!" or "Electricity!" That goes beyond "mylanta", "lemongello" and "orangejello" in strange names blacks call their young....exactly what is a hyphernkemberly? 
(Sorry couldn't help it....)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

She should be whipped and hung! That sort of torture to that innocent life is reprehensible. I ... can't come up with the right words since this isn't in the bunker.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

She can make a new one anytime she wants. (Sarcasm) Women or men like that should be sterilized before they have kids.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

it happens.... unfortunately it happens to damn much and I get to deal with crap like this..... thank God for johnnie walker


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

you know whats really messed up? She was actually one of my mothers students


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> it happens.... unfortunately it happens to damn much and I get to deal with crap like this..... thank God for johnnie walker


And, how do you not become like them? How do you not use your sidearm to punch a hole in their wasted mainframe? There's only so long a mind can be subjected to the gutter before it becomes infected. There isn't enough Green Label to wash away such experiences.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually, we could probably look that up in the Mengele notes. He was real big on "precisely" how long the human mind could go without "responding" as it were.
The main thing is to walk away before you do. Shooting one off the ambulance or truck is fine and that will be OK soon if it isn't now.
But to "that" point nothing is worth being driven...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> And, how do you not become like them? How do you not use your sidearm to punch a hole in their wasted mainframe? There's only so long a mind can be subjected to the gutter before it becomes infected. There isn't enough Green Label to wash away such experiences.


I'm on my 17th year specializing in this kinds of investigations..... too many faces to carry and the screams don't stop, they only get louder at night. my unit has 13 detectives and we handle about 900 cases of physical and sexual crimes against children. yes my life sucks and the nightly nightmares don't help.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Absolute waste of bone and flesh. Put her out of our misery. I would even hisitate to waste a good bullet on this peice of trash.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I heard a young boy (race withheld) respond to his mother's call one day at the mall. She shouted "FELATIO!!!!" and the poor Lil' bastard came runnin'.

I also spoke with a store clerk after a gas drive off. His name was Ricky Head. You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I heard a young boy (race withheld) respond to his mother's call one day at the mall. She shouted "FELATIO!!!!" and the poor Lil' bastard came runnin'.
> 
> I also spoke with a store clerk after a gas drive off. His name was Ricky Head. You just can't make this stuff up.


 Does he have a brother named "Richard"?? Hypherndkimberly.......just sort of rolls off the tongue doesn't it? Do black folk just sit around thinking of what kind of a stupid, idiotic name they can hang on an innocent child? You just have to wonder what the thought process is there.
And the "Mother?" that did this....well, a bullet would end any of her genes being passed on. Her parents must be the proudest ones in the prisons they probably reside in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Does he have a brother named "Richard"?? Hypherndkimberly.......just sort of rolls off the tongue doesn't it? Do black folk just sit around thinking of what kind of a stupid, idiotic name they can hang on an innocent child? You just have to wonder what the thought process is there.
> And the "Mother?" that did this....well, a bullet would end any of her genes being passed on. Her parents must be the proudest ones in the prisons they probably reside in.


Years ago in a life far, far away, an in-the-know jailhouse guest explained to me that the ghetto names were so that we would botch the paperwork and they'd beat the case. His name was that sort of name.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Did anyone else read the other horrific story in the news lately...it was about two mothers killing there kids to "remove demons"?!! I didn't post it because it was truly horrific. People are just effing crazy!!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

At least the guy who saw it actually went outside with his wife, confronted her, called the cops, tackled her and restrained her until police arrived.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the type of person who should have punishment inflicted by a Muslim court. We are way too soft on callous slime like this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can not see anything redeemable about this woman.


----------

